
Detailed Balance Explained to My Son - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/quantum_diaries_survivor/detailed_balance_explained_my_son
======
psyklic
Why have there been so many "<complicated topic> explained to 8-yr old" posts?

It's great that the gist of things can be explained (most complicated things
have simple premises), but the devil's in the details!

~~~
pmichaud
Because offering a simple, intuitive explanation that doesn't skimp on details
is a hallmark of expertise, and the holy grail of education.

We like it because it works, and because it's a show of craftsmanship. Very
much like hacking, I suppose.

~~~
snowbird122
That first sentence is beautiful. Well said.

------
Ardit20
Is it just me who kinda hates formulas. They so counter intuitive.

~~~
nopassrecover
Nope: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=733113>

